# Share your feedback on proposed Utah fishing regulations for 2021-22



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I didn't see an existing thread about this, so I thought I'd start one. The proposed Utah fishing regulations for 2021-22 are now online. There are also a handful of proposed changes to fishing contests. See a summary of the proposals and the dates/times of scheduled public meetings.

If you're interested, please watch the proposal presentation and share your feedback through the online form before the deadline for your regional advisory council (RAC). The online RAC meetings to discuss these recommendations begin Sept. 1, and the first feedback deadline is this Sunday, Aug. 30.

The online Wildlife Board meeting will be held Oct. 1. The last day to submit feedback before that meeting is Sunday, Sept. 27.

We hope you're interested in the regulatory process and will take a few minutes to share your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The first two memorandum links are broken.

-DallanC


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

DallanC said:


> The first two memorandum links are broken.
> 
> -DallanC


Argh! Thanks for letting me know, Dallan. I've forwarded your comment to our web developer who is fixing them right now.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Those links are fixed on the feedback page and are also listed below:


Memorandum about proposed changes to fishing regulations
Memorandum about proposed changes to fishing contests and clinics
Thanks again for letting me know about the broken links, Dallan!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I submitted on off-topic request to please come out of the dark ages and allow the filleting of Kokanee salmon at Strawberry Reservoir.
Will others please join me?
We also need to petition for the use of live minnows as long as used in same water body of capture.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

shaner said:


> I submitted on off-topic request to please come out of the dark ages and allow the filleting of Kokanee salmon at Strawberry Reservoir.
> Will others please join me?
> We also need to petition for the use of live minnows as long as used in same water body of capture.


Nah... too many people at 'Berry cant even tell the difference between them and rainbows. I've had WAY too many conversations with people at the cleaning station about "those are chunky rainbows".

-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dallan,

Then why allow filleting of kokes at Jordy, or FL, or Rockport, or the Gorge, or Starvy, or Porcupine, or, or, or, the list goes on.
Why do we single out Strawberry?
I say let the LEO’s write as many tickets as possible and funnel those monies back in towards propagation of more koke fry to be dumped back in the reservoir.
Why not educate instead of tolerate?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I put feedback on senseless regulation against transporting live crawfish back home. 

Wasn’t aware of the koke thing. That’s seems dumb also and agree with above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

shaner said:


> Then why allow filleting of kokes at Jordy, or FL, or Rockport, or the Gorge, or Starvy, or Porcupine, or, or, or, the list goes on.


I dont fish any of those other waters, so I dont know the local regulations there.



> Why do we single out Strawberry?
> 
> Why not educate instead of tolerate?


I always answer questions people ask, but people are NOT happy when you critique their filleting of fish at strawberry. I'd say 1 out of every 4 trips I still see people filleting Cutts. I usually make a comment of "Uh Oh" to get their attention and point at the prohibition sign that's right there on the wall. Alot of people usually get pissed so I usually then just say "Be careful, its $80 per fish if you get caught", then leave them be.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I would not support either the use of live minnows at the water you catch them, or the transport of live crayfish. Both of those open up avenues for screwing more things up.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I would not support either the use of live minnows at the water you catch them, or the transport of live crayfish. Both of those open up avenues for screwing more things up.


While it would be awfully nice to transport live crayfish for culinary purposes, experience shows that folks would invariably cause problems.

As for live minnows, we have enough problems with bucket biologists here, we don't need to encourage them. And the list is long of fisheries ruined by these bucket introductions. Not just no, but heck no.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

shaner said:


> Dallan,
> 
> Then why allow filleting of kokes at Jordy, or FL, or Rockport, or the Gorge, or Starvy, or Porcupine, or, or, or, the list goes on.
> Why do we single out Strawberry?
> ...


It's more a slot issue, not a kokanee issue. We can't fillet any trout at Panguitch either. It's difficult to enforce a slot when you've fully processed the days limit.

NO to live bait or transporting live bait. The last few years provide plenty examples of why that is a bad idea.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> While it would be awfully nice to transport live crayfish for culinary purposes, experience shows that folks would invariably cause problems.
> 
> As for live minnows, we have enough problems with bucket biologists here, we don't need to encourage them. And the list is long of fisheries ruined by these bucket introductions. Not just no, but heck no.


The live crayfish thing bugs me for culinary purposes only, but I recognize that there are a lot of idiots out there that make it so we can't have nice things.

Have never really thought too much about the live minnows, but can also see how that would encourage people to skirt the rules and create some massive problems with some of our fisheries. At first thought, I didn't see a huge problem with it, but definitely understand that it could open the floodgates and cause problems, especially if people started using live chub minnows, etc...


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Kwalk3 said:


> The live crayfish thing bugs me for culinary purposes only, but I recognize that there are a lot of idiots out there that make it so we can't have nice things.
> 
> Have never really thought too much about the live minnows, but can also see how that would encourage people to skirt the rules and create some massive problems with some of our fisheries. At first thought, I didn't see a huge problem with it, but definitely understand that it could open the floodgates and cause problems, especially if people started using live chub minnows, etc...


What's the issue with transporting live crawfish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Brettski7 said:


> What's the issue with transporting live crawfish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming that it opens the door for the guy next door to start transplanting crawfish to waterbodies where they aren't supposed to be.

I love catching and eating crawfish. Hate that I have to kill them before you leave the lake.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Brettski7 said:


> What's the issue with transporting live crawfish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how Utah got them in the first place.

I remember when you never even heard of them anywhere in the state, then they got introduced and now they are almost everywhere. At least they are where I usually fish, but if there are waters without them I'd like to keep them that way.

On the minnow thing it would only take a couple of years before you would find them in other waters. Some bucket brigade would start dumping them thinking that after they get going then that live ones would then be allowed into that water.

So NO to live bait, except for night crawlers


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Critter said:


> That's how Utah got them in the first place.
> 
> I remember when you never even heard of them anywhere in the state, then they got introduced and now they are almost everywhere. At least they are where I usually fish, but if there are waters without them I'd like to keep them that way.
> 
> ...


Still not seeing the issue. What issue does it cause?

Or in particular what issue does crawfish cause.

And minnows. Explain that one also.

I'm from the south. We use minnows, crickets, worms etc and have crawfish everywhere (from Louisiana) not an issue from any of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lets see, 

They eat fish eggs
They eat other feed in waters that game fish feed on invertebrates (aquatic worms, snails, leeches, clams, mayflies, stoneflies, midges, and crustaceans like side-swimmers and waterfleas)
They also eat aquatic plants by using their claws to uproot them. Aquatic plants provide important habitat for fish and other aquatic animals, as well as prevent erosion

Those are a few of the reasons, the big one is that they are not native to the state.

As for the minnows, except for a few they are not native to the state of Utah. They compete with game fish for food and spawning areas. Take a look at Schofield and the chub problems.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, I will give up trying to get approval for using live minnows( which is a blast by the way) if the DWR will give up the archaic rule of not allowing kokes to be filleted at Strawberry.
The State SIMPLY just needs to require koke fillets to have skin on.
If not= hefty ticket.
Now it is not even close to being a trout issue...


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Critter said:


> Lets see,
> 
> They eat fish eggs
> They eat other feed in waters that game fish feed on invertebrates (aquatic worms, snails, leeches, clams, mayflies, stoneflies, midges, and crustaceans like side-swimmers and waterfleas)
> ...


Ok everything up until not native makes sense. Not native is just well irrelevant.

Now I'll look but also ask are there any studies determining those reasons have had any significant impact? Or just a very minute near non-existent impact.

Now I'm wondering if having a couple hundred lbs shipped in from LA, picking up and taking home will be breaking law. Kind of glad the planned Crawfish boil I had this year for work got cancelled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The problem isn't the transporting part. The problem is the "letting them go" part. Unfortunately, when you allow transporting people just can't keep from also letting them go. They end up in ponds, ditches, aquariums (eventually to be let go), lakes, streams....


....everywhere they shouldn't be.


#TOTP


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

shaner -- if you want to use live bait, and you are looking to get something changed to do so....

...go after salamanders! Salamanders don't present an issue when they are moved around the sate -- they just get gobbled up by fish. Seriously, if you want to use live bait, get that restriction removed. The only reason it is on the books is to protect a native species that doesn't really need protection. Plus, you'd introduce "farms" that raise them to sell as live bait. Win / win.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

PBH said:


> The problem isn't the transporting part. The problem is the "letting them go" part. Unfortunately, when you allow transporting people just can't keep from also letting them go. They end up in ponds, ditches, aquariums (eventually to be let go), lakes, streams....
> 
> ....everywhere they shouldn't be.


Lol that's pretty much everywhere they are naturally found where I'm from. Irk maybe it's just growing up where I grew up and no issue from them just have me confused I guess. I'd bet people, boats, animals etc have more impact then crawfish do, but then again I've heard a lot of complaining about more people being out also lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Brettski7 said:


> I'd bet people, boats, animals etc have more impact then crawfish do,


Crawfish are just another component of an echo system. They certainly have an impact on existing fish populations, some of which are negative. They do compete, and they are predatorial.

Simply put: anglers should NEVER take it upon themselves to introduce new species to an environment. That needs to be left in the hands of the paid professionals. Don't even open a door of opportunity for it to happen. Our state has had plenty of things screwed up because of this already.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

PBH said:


> Crawfish are just another component of an echo system. They certainly have an impact on existing fish populations, some of which are negative. They do compete, and they are predatorial.
> 
> Simply put: anglers should NEVER take it upon themselves to introduce new species to an environment. That needs to be left in the hands of the paid professionals. Don't even open a door of opportunity for it to happen. Our state has had plenty of things screwed up because of this already.


That makes sense. Don't add to the animal transmission I guess although we are technically animals ourselves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are 2 examples for crayfish.

1. A lake in Wyoming was consistently producing state record grayling. Crayfish got in there, ate all the eggs, and the fishery crashed. No more state record grayling. I cant remember the name of the lake, but Goob can tell us if he reads this. 

2. Red Butte reservoir has been used as a refuge water for Bonneville cutts and June suckers. The DWR had a project going with (I think) the cutts. Crayfish got into there and ruined the project and they had to end it. 


We have a lot of rare, endemic fish species in Utah that are either on the Endangered Species list or could be. They tend to only be in limited areas so "putting them somewhere else" is not an option. Crayfish potentially can ruin some of this remaining habitat. That could potentially cause the ESA to be invoked and/or call down a torrent of lawsuits from our good friends the Center for Biologic diversity. These actions could restrict fishing opportunity. 

Again, heck no.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I remember when you never even heard of them anywhere in the state, then they got introduced and now they are almost everywhere. At least they are where I usually fish, but if there are waters without them I'd like to keep them that way.


Really? I can always remember them... dumb things would come up and eat the fish off your stringer if you werent careful. I remember my dad when I was little giving me a stick and telling me to protect the fish from the "water bugs".

-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Catherder said:


> Here are 2 examples for crayfish.
> 
> 1. A lake in Wyoming was consistently producing state record grayling. Crayfish got in there, ate all the eggs, and the fishery crashed. No more state record grayling. I cant remember the name of the lake, but Goob can tell us if he reads this.
> 
> ...


****. Got it. Thanks for the info. I amend my first post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Really? I can always remember them... dumb things would come up and eat the fish off your stringer if you werent careful. I remember my dad when I was little giving me a stick and telling me to protect the fish from the "water bugs".
> 
> -DallanC


All I ever remember getting all over the fish on a stringer were tadpoles.

It is a lot like raccoons. In all the time that I spent around Utah Lake and other areas I never did see one, and I remember the first one that I saw out south of Fort Duchesene on the Duchesene River in the 70's. I was quite surprised seeing it.

I did a lot of fishing in Schofield, Deer Creek, Strawberry, Otter Creek, Paiute, and other waters that have them all over now and never seeing one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There was a guy in Alpine /Highland during mid 70s who moved here from the Ozarks. He owned and loved to run hounds so he brought in a ton of raccons and turned them loose, just to run them later. He was pretty open about it. I got to go with him one night in the early 80s... it was entertaining.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess that we need to head up to Alaska and round up a few dozen grizzly bears and bring them back and turn them loose into states that never had them. 

It would get real interesting real quick.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

PBH- thank you for bringing up the salamander idea, I like it. I always favored the minnow idea because it is so easy to collect/raise minnows.
What animal was of concern to stop the use of salamanders as bait?

Dallan- I am not super old but not young either.
I agree about always seeing crawdads in Utah, they were there if you lifted enough rocks.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Come out to the flatlands. We can use minnows, live ones, dead ones. Buy them at the store and use them. Great for ice fishing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> PBH- thank you for bringing up the salamander idea, I like it. I always favored the minnow idea because it is so easy to collect/raise minnows.
> What animal was of concern to stop the use of salamanders as bait?


My understanding is that the restriction on using salamanders is due to native species concerns. tiger salamanders are the only salamander in Utah. I don't know if they create a problem for other native toads and frogs, or what other reason may be present to restrict their use as a fishing bait. I'm guessing it's just one of those things where someone had an agenda and didn't want the cute salamanders getting gobbled up live by a bass!

You used to be able to purchase live salamanders in Page. I actually think that they might be legal to use in Arizona (Navajo Canyon!).

I'd support anyone attempting to get this restriction removed!


----------

